# Need some help installing Kooldock.



## Taccid (May 2, 2010)

when i ./config the directory with kooldock installation files, terminal says


```
[Taccid@pcbsd-7820]/home/Taccid/kooldock(13)% ./configure
checking build system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.0
checking host system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.0
checking target system type... i386-unknown-freebsd8.0
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for -p flag to install... yes
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for kde-config... not found
configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
```




what to do?


----------



## Taccid (May 2, 2010)

oops, wrong section, could someone move this?


----------



## psycho (May 2, 2010)

log says it all
you have missing kde-config
reinstall kde?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2010)

Why run ./config? Just install deskutils/kooldock?


----------



## Taccid (May 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Why run ./config? Just install deskutils/kooldock?



oh, lol, i took the long way. Thank you so much.


----------

